# The fish I formerly referred to as Unicorn.



## fishermandan (Mar 15, 2013)

Caught my first ever Pomp today, and my second.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

life is good


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

good job man!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Two of many more in the future!


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

fishermandan said:


> Caught my first ever Pomp today, and my second.


 Congrats man! Those are some good eating fish..


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Way to stick with it. Good Job.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

fishermandan said:


> Caught my first ever Pomp today, and my second.


What do you call it now?


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

It is a good feeling when you catch that first Pompano. Way to stay after it.


----------

